# Thank You Auntie Clara (Lace Tops)



## commoncenz (Nov 19, 2015)

I was browsing the interwebs a few weeks ago when I came across a blog entry by Auntie Clara about how she made a lace embossing mold/mat to add a lace effect to the tops of her soap. 

http://auntieclaras.com/2014/09/mexican-lace-and-how-i-made-a-silicone-texture-mat/

I didn't have the time (or lace) to try her method for making a homemade mold/mat. However, there are plenty of places where you can order fondant lace embossing mats to achieve a similar effect. I ordered one and cut it down into three sections that each fit into my 4 lb loaf mold. While my lace mats don't have the delicate pattern Auntie Clara achieved by making her own mold/mat, I'm pretty happy with the result. I think however, that I will now give her method a try.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 19, 2015)

Before I read that trick, I just put the mat in a mold and used it to make a pretty top . 

Love the color choice on yours!


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow, your bars are beautiful! Nice work.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 19, 2015)

Those are really beautiful.


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you all ... but I was just following in the footsteps of a pretty good innovator. I'm glad that she and others like her (some of whom are on this forum) are so willing to share ideas and techniques.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 19, 2015)

Hubba hubba. Those came out really nicely.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 19, 2015)

So, so pretty! I just love them!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh my! Those are absolutely gorgeous! I think I see getting some lace mats in my future! lol


IrishLass


----------



## traderbren (Nov 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 19, 2015)

Gorgeous! I bookmarked it to try out  Thanks!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 20, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Thank you all ... but I was just following in the footsteps of a pretty good innovator. I'm glad that she and others like her (some of whom are on this forum) are so willing to share ideas and techniques.



I agree. Fellow artisans willing to share is what helps the community grow.


----------



## seven (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome! I would never try this (read: impatient)..


----------



## Dana89 (Nov 20, 2015)

Those look amazing! Where do you order your fondant mats from? Any bakery supplier?


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 20, 2015)

Dana89 said:


> Those look amazing! Where do you order your fondant mats from? Any bakery supplier?



They were pretty expensive at the bakery supply sites on the internet. So I ordered mine from aliexpress.com. If you can stand the approximately 4 week wait, the price difference is worth it. You also have to be careful to make sure that you are ordering a mat that is large enough to either fit your mold or to be cut down to fit your mold. Some of the ones that they have on aliexpress and ebay are actually pretty small.


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 20, 2015)

seven said:


> Awesome! I would never try this (read: impatient)..



Oh, I have the patience of a 6 yr old on Christmas morning. lol However, I took steps to curb that. What I did was to add a few extra grams to the recipe that I was working with one night. I ran the new numbers through soapcalc to make sure that I had the proper amount of lye, etc. 

After my batter reached emulsion, I set aside the extra portion of batter and proceeded to make the soap I was going to do that night. Then, I colored the batter that I had set aside, whisked until medium trace and used a spatula to get the batter into the fondant mats, which I had previously set on a piece of freezer paper.

After all the mats were filled, I set them in a cleared out portion of a cabinet where I can retrieve them as needed. So, the only extra patience I've had to show is taking the time to set aside the extra batter and fill the mats when I'm already making soap.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 20, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> They were pretty expensive at the bakery supply sites on the internet. So I ordered mine from aliexpress.com. If you can stand the approximately 4 week wait, the price difference is worth it. You also have to be careful to make sure that you are ordering a mat that is large enough to either fit your mold or to be cut down to fit your mold. Some of the ones that they have on aliexpress and ebay are actually pretty small.



That's what I've seen too, the really small ones.


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 20, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> That's what I've seen too, the really small ones.




My mold is 14" long by 3.5" wide. Unfortunately the suppliers on aliexpress all identify their products by mm or cm only. So, you have to convert to inches. Here are links to some of the ones I'm looking at ordering after all the X-Mas madness is done and I have a little more money. 

Also, I'd figure that you could order a few of the smaller (and cheaper) ones and lay them end to end in your loaf mold with minimal cutting and/or problems.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sugar-cake-decoration-sugar-lace-cushion-classical-decoration-mould-new-arrival/32308039447.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.12.cYzv9e&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/40cm-20cm-large-size-forma-de-silicone-cake-mold-silicone-lace-mold-fondant-cake-decorating-tools/1921028321.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.cYzv9e&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-39-5cm-13-3cm-large-size-baking-mats-silicone-lace-mold-fondant-tools-cake/1890309986.html?spm=2114.031010208.3.1.sU1yny&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1_79_78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 20, 2015)

I love auntie Clara! Nice job commencenz! Your soap came out beautifully! I got my mats on eBay, but haven't tried it yet. I also want to try her ghost technique.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Nov 20, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> My mold is 14" long by 3.5" wide. Unfortunately the suppliers on aliexpress all identify their products by mm or cm only. So, you have to convert to inches. Here are links to some of the ones I'm looking at ordering after all the X-Mas madness is done and I have a little more money.
> 
> Also, I'd figure that you could order a few of the smaller (and cheaper) ones and lay them end to end in your loaf mold with minimal cutting and/or problems.
> 
> ...



Good idea and TY!


----------



## spiderpup (Nov 20, 2015)

Those are lovely, commoncenz!! They have a flamenco look, very elegant. 

Auntie Clara's my hero. Her ghost swirls rock my world.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 20, 2015)

I was looking at the aliexpress site and was perplexed by this. 
I'm not sure that's how I would use egg york.


----------



## mandy318 (Nov 20, 2015)

Very pretty!!


----------

